# Maumee River question



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 14 foot galvanized steel Starcraft and I use a 30 lb thrust electric trolling motor. I would like to know from those of you who are more experienced than I am....can I safely take this rig out on the Maumee next spring?

Thanks in advance.

Parker


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Boat wise I can't tell you much but I have seen some boats on the maumee during the "run" who run up on rock piles and bottom out....my advice....get some waders because most spots on the maumee you can get to with waders where you can with a boat...If you go to the maumee bait and tackle website they will tell you water levels usually when you see some boats you see them all...if you want more information on spots where you can boat then use waders I have a great one I found last year thats why I bout a kayak so I could get to it just PM me


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Parker78 said:


> I have a 14 foot galvanized steel Starcraft and I use a 30 lb thrust electric trolling motor. I would like to know from those of you who are more experienced than I am....can I safely take this rig out on the Maumee next spring?
> 
> Primary launch sites during the run are at Maple Street and Orleans Park in Perrysburg. I fished that area last summer in an ultra-light canoe with a 30# Minnkota (I've since sold it and gone back to a kayak). Even in the low water of summer, my rig was a dog; in the powerful current common during the run, it would have been useless.
> 
> ...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Being a local,and having fished the Maumee for 40+ yrs I can tell you without a doubt an electric motor will not get the job done.Especially if the water level is over 581.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.....I appreciate it.

Any opinons regarding using that rig above the Grand Rapids dam?

What size gas motor would be recommended either below or above the dam?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Parker78 said:


> Thanks for the advice.....I appreciate it.
> 
> Any opinons regarding using that rig above the Grand Rapids dam?
> 
> What size gas motor would be recommended either below or above the dam?


I'm not familiar with your steel boat -- not with its weight, not with its hull design. But I can tell you that above the dam, you have big, open water, with long distances to cover. That and no walleye run.

Below the dam, most places most of the time, you have current to contend with. Sometimes the current makes boating dangerous or impossible.

Given these facts of life, the LEAST rig I'd recommend for the river is a 12 to 14 foot aluminum semi-vee (NOT a deep vee) with a 7 1/2 hp outboard. Many who fish the run will recommend even more hp.

Jim


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope...not enough motor bro. 

Put a 15 or 20 hp outboard on it and you will be moving the right direction.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

BFG said:


> Nope...not enough motor bro.
> 
> Put a 15 or 20 hp outboard on it and you will be moving the right direction.


I agree to this. I have a 9.9 on my boat and tryed my luck late in the run. The water was moving good and I had it wide open and did not move the boat very fast. I didnt feel like I had control of the boat very scary I wont try it again


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Best advice I can give anyone who is considering taking their boat to the river is to find someone to tag along with at least twice to get a feel for it. 

It is like nothing you have ever experienced with boat handling, manuevering, anchoring, fishing, etc. etc. I see a lot of guys make a lot of mistakes (most get away with them) but I've also seen guys pay for their mistakes down there too. The river depth varies tremendously, and if you don't know where you are going, you will be in trouble. 

I had a 14' Meyers w/ a 20hp Merc on it for several years and it was perfect for 2 guys to fish the river. Stable enough to stand up, enough HP to get me where I needed to go without trouble, yet light enough to not require 100# of anchor to hold in the current. 

Fishing from a boat is light years more comfortable than standing in the water in line with 20000 of your best friends. But...it does require a different type fo preparation and effort.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you one and all....great advice. Boy am I glad I asked the question rather than just venturing out. Sounds like it would probably be best to stick to the reservoirs and small inland lakes with this rig (even if I find a small gas motor).

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

BFG said:


> Best advice I can give anyone who is considering taking their boat to the river is to find someone to tag along with at least twice to get a feel for it.
> 
> It is like nothing you have ever experienced with boat handling, manuevering, anchoring, fishing, etc. etc. I see a lot of guys make a lot of mistakes (most get away with them) but I've also seen guys pay for their mistakes down there too. The river depth varies tremendously, and if you don't know where you are going, you will be in trouble.
> 
> ...


I fished the run for many years also, though I am now too old (it can be very demanding). I agree with the tag-along advice entirely. Most kinds of inland fishing are tame enough. But not this kind.

Jim


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Parker78 said:


> Thank you one and all....great advice. Boy am I glad I asked the question rather than just venturing out. Sounds like it would probably be best to stick to the reservoirs and small inland lakes with this rig (even if I find a small gas motor).
> 
> Thanks again everyone.


If you get a small gas motor, you could fish above the dam and be ok. Your trolling motor will get you around, but I would suspect taht you would run out of battery power making runs to get to decent fishing spots. Additionally, your runs would take a long time.

One spot you could launch at below the dam is in Waterville. You will still need the small gas motor. I would also recommend doing this when the water is below 581. There are some holes between the launch and Weirs Rapids that hold fish.

If you are asking your question with the specific intention of catching walleye, I think you are probably out of luck. Your best shot with your rig is going to be summer months, and maybe some fall fishing.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was asking for both the walleye run and for crappie fishing above the dam. I'm not sure I want to fish the walleye run shoulder to shoulder with so many other fisherman but it sounds like that is my safest bet at this point. I also love crappie and would love to be able to get around to some good spots above the dam for that purpose.


----------

